# Michael cherry stain



## mjheck (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm getting ready to build a dining table out of quarter sawn white oak. I have several other white oak pieces of furniture that I want to match. In looking online and at some local stores the color that keeps coming up is Michael cherry. Unfortunately, I can't seem to find this brand anywhere. I have some ZAR and Minwax cherry but it doesn't seem the same. Anyone have any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://forums.finewoodworking.com/fine-woodworking-knots/finishing/michaels-cherry-stain


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Is that a brand name or a color? Mohawk has a color named; Designer Stain Radiant Series Michaels Cherry

http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/catalog_browse.asp?ictNbr=894

https://www.amazon.com/Designer-Stain-Radiant-Michaels-Cherry/dp/B06ZY6V1FC


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

If you do go with the Mohawk product, Magic Wood Repair has lower prices than the Mohawk store, and you'll save a few bucks on shipping. The Mohawk company store does not cater to the hobbiest, but Magic Wood Repair is a full-line Mohawk and Behlen dealer. That's where I buy all of my Mohawk products (a LOT of them)


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I would take one of the pieces that you are trying to match to a good paint store and have them make a custom stain to match. They can get the match almost perfect, then you'll have a good recipe for future projects. I've had good luck and Sherwin Williams and Hirshfields doing this. One time I brought in a piece of natural cherry and had them create a stain that would make maple look like the natural cherry and the formula that they came up with is foolproof. I wish I still had the formula, but I'm sure they could do it again.


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

The Ohio Collection….
This might help, they list a "Michael's Cherry" plus a lot more for oak.
http://www.woodwrightfinish.com/stains-ohio_collection.htm

peace, T


----------



## mjheck (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice. Rich, I ordered some today from Magic Wood Repair. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## mattswabb (Nov 14, 2014)

How did this turn out? I'm looking to use the same on 1/4 sawn white oak.


----------



## mjheck (Apr 3, 2015)

Turned out perfect. Highly recommend. Used it on a QS Craftsman style kitchen table.


----------



## mattswabb (Nov 14, 2014)

Would it be possible to post a pic? I'm matching some existing trim that's either 1/4 sawn red or white oak and it has a reddish/brown finish. I saw a picture of red oak with this stain and it looked close to what I need.


----------



## mattswabb (Nov 14, 2014)

I ended up ordering a quart to try.


----------

